# my first post need a little help



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

hello everybody,first off let me say this is a great forum, i have learned a few from coming and just reading but i need a litte more help so let me get started.


i have a 29 gallon tank that i just picked from a freind,(he dont have time to take care of it anymore)he had it running for about 2 months.there is no Live Rock in there when he had it but he did add a clown fish and a Bi color Pseudochromis(Sp?).then he decided to give the tank to me.we emptid the tank so there was about 10 gallons of water left in it,then bagged the fish .


So this is where i am today,a mistake that i have already made was i used tap water to fill the tank.

my water test are ok i think 
Ammonia was .25 
nitrates 0 
nitrites 0
sg 1.020
ph 8.0 - 8.2
i have had the tank for a week and am going to do my first water change with RO water tommorow.oh i a have a protein skimmer a power head blowing air in to the tank and a hang on filter with a sponge in it.

i have feeling that i am doing something very wrong and dont want the fish 2 die they seem healthy know.i am feeding them fish flakes.what else will they eat? i dont have very many fish stores around here so i am limited other than mail order

i have about 10lbs of coral i purchased from the fish lady for decoration.when can i add live rock,how much can i add everyweek withoiut killing the fish or killing my tank

any advise would be Very cool THANKS JOE


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe,

I'm having a hard time answering your question and having confidence that I understand your specific situation.

Can you post a couple pictures of the tank?


----------



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

i will try to post pictures of my tank .i just want know if my 2 fish will be fine and am i going to have problems.should i sell the 2 fish i have replace them with live rock.i amjust a little confsed thats all.

from what i have read everybody starts there tank with live rock and lets tank cycle,i my case i could not do that.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

The first rule of saltwater... there are no simple questions. Everything ties in together. Simple answers without details can kill fish.

You have 2 very sturdy fish, but not necessarily good fish to cycle an aquarium with. Are you in the cycling stage? 

Post pics. Lets get this started right.


----------

